# MAC Moonbathe collection



## Blushbaby (Jun 10, 2007)

Who's bought what? It's just come out here in London and I've bought the Afterdusk blusher - it's gorgeous!!! (sheer neutal pink with gold shimmer)

I'm an NC45/50 and it's so complimentary on my skintone.

I think I'll prob buy Other Wordly (intense gold shimmer blush) aswell.

Def gonna get Firespot eyeshadow too which is a bright shimmery orangey shade that looks wicked!

Who else has bought stuff from the collection?


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Who's bought what? It's just come out here in London and I've bought the Afterdusk blusher - it's gorgeous!!! (sheer neutal pink with gold shimmer)

I'm an NC45/50 and it's so complimentary on my skintone.

I think I'll prob buy Other Wordly (intense gold shimmer blush) aswell.

Def gonna get Firespot eyeshadow too which is a bright shimmery orangey shade that looks wicked!

Who else has bought stuff from the collection?_

 
I bought Afterdusk blush, cranberry and cosmic eyeshadow.  I tried Firespot on my NC40 skin color and it did not look that good at all!! But I love the Afterdusk blush< i'm worried that I'm going to use it all and contemplating whether I should buy a back up just in case!!!
What do you t hink of the Other Wordly? I have honour which is a golden shimmer and I dont know whether Other Wordly is more shimmer than that one. what do you think?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 10, 2007)

I have an Iman gold shimmer blush and was debating whether buying Other Wordly would be too similar. Hmmm I dunno, I prob WILL get it anyway!! It just look so nice on my hand whenn I tested it.

I'd def get a back up of After Dusk if I were you. I bought mine off Ebay for under the RRP so am well chuffed with that bargain!


----------



## garnetmoon (Jun 10, 2007)

i checked out moonbathe last week and although I'm not a huge fan of these colors, i fell victim to the le packaging....lol. anyway i got other wordly blush, firespot & cosmic e/s, sunmetal l/s (still unsure about this one) and astray rays glimmershimmer. i tried afterdusk blush but it looked really chalky and unattractive on my hands plus i already have too many pink blushes. i wish i liked more from this collection b/c i want more stuff in the le packaging...oh well more money for c-shock then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





note: i don't use MAC foundation/powder so i don't know my color reference.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought cresent l/g and dark flower l/g. One for day and night


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2007)

I only got Saturnal but I'd like to get:

Sunmetal
Elaborate
Firespot (maybe, I have something very similar)
Otherworldy
Cosmic (maybe)


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been kinda disappointed with their summer collections =( I highly anticipated the Moonbathe collection but when I went to check it out I wasnt very impressed. Thinking I would walk away with everything I only got the Other Worldly blush , cosmic e/s & Elaborate l/g.

Im thinking of getting the other blush now that u guys seem to love it!! I'll have to check it out again 2mo..


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm a NW45 and I bought: 

Blush: Afterdusk, Other Worldly
Eyeshadows: Firespot, Saturnal, Claire De Lune, Cosmic
Lipglass: Crescent, Elaborate, Moonbathe, Dark Flower
Lipstick: Honey Moon, Sunmetal


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 10, 2007)

I loved this collection and I'm and nc45/50 and I bought 
other worldly (great color and always use as highlight or e/s) and afterdusk
cresent l/g-might need a backup
firespot and cosmic- firespot i just bought cause and cosmic cause i don't have casino
honey moon l/s cause it looks great w/cork
thinking about solar plum but i swatched it w/ vgv and they are soooo much alike on me so I'm still undecided.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 10, 2007)

I was sure that I didn't want anything from Moonbathe, but I always fall prey to the "counter visit".  I picked up Dark Flower l/g and Eclipse l/s.  I actually went just to pick up two backups of Nightsky Softsparkle Pencil.


----------



## awhookie7 (Jun 11, 2007)

I only bought crescent l/g, but hearing what everyone else bought and liked i may be going back to get more.


----------



## Taj (Jun 11, 2007)

I love this collection, and I got :

Lipstick : Sunmetal, Honey Moon
Lipglass : Elaborate, Dark Flower
eyeshadow : ALL
Liquidlast : Molten Sol
Climmershimmer : Astral Rays
Nail Polish : Fireball

The blushes are just not for me, but got Sunstrip Refined Golden =D


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 11, 2007)

I purchased all of the shadows except cranberry which I already have. I bought two lipglosses; Moonbathe and Elaborate. I had planned to buy the bronzers/highlighters/power blushes but it's strange, the girl at the counter tried to advise me against it. Hmmm.... I may still purchase them just to complete the collection.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 11, 2007)

I really like the blushes.  I haven't use Other wordly yet but i am thinking it might be good for a bronzer.  I was looking at the bronzers in this collection but they are way to dark for me and would like i put mud or dirt on my face.  The collection was ok but now as good as strange hybrid or CShock.

L/G - Elaborate & Moonbathe
E/S - Saturnal, Claire de lune, Cosmic, & Firespot
Blush - Other wordly & Afterdusk


----------



## tdm (Jun 11, 2007)

I have been trying for so long to get me a good nude lip color. Finally got it:

I am NC45.....

Honey Moon ls
with (Creamola cs liner, and revealing lg)

It looks great!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 11, 2007)

I got firespot e/s, and eclipse l/s. The blush was too chalky on me and while I wanted to love honeymoon, it looked weird on me.

NW45


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 12, 2007)

*Blush: * Other Worldly
*Eyeshadows: *Firespot, Saturnal, Claire De Lune, Cosmic

hoping other worldy isnt just a pot full of shimmer


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 12, 2007)

Once the dust had cleared, the only thing I kept was Crescent lipglass and Cranberry eyeshadow. Sad part about that, I am not really in love with either of those.  I guess this collection was not made for me.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 12, 2007)

How good is that Cranberry? I'm not a big fan of the Moonbathe collection either. The only one I really liked was Cranberry. I keep forgetting to check it out when I go in the store. Any good raves on it?


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 12, 2007)

the blushes have a new texture to them that i can appreciate.  other worldly has a wonderful shimmer... not glittery, but i think mac is gearing more towards refined shimmer. it's more of a sheen which is why i like it... it's weird for me to get a straight up gold blush.. but it's beautiful with almost a velvet feel, cream to powder feel.  i love afterdusk too... pink with iridescent gold shimmer/sheen.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jun 12, 2007)

how does Other Wordly and Honour compare?  anyone have swatches?


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_how does Other Wordly and Honour compare? anyone have swatches?_

 
unfortunately i don't have swatches, but when i went into the store checking out blushes. honour has bigger flecks of gold sparkle in it, over a nice warm bronze/brown color.... i'm moving away from SPARKLES

other worldly, is like i posted before,... a more gold blush that an ma dusted all over my face as a bronzer and highlight in one..but it is pure gold sheen. it's great! i love it! hopefully someone can swatch it for you or request it under the swatch thread.

hth!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 13, 2007)

I just ended up getting two firespots and the liquid last molten sol.  I really didn't see the blushes show up on my skin, but I kind of liked the glimmershimmers.  Not enough to pay for them though.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 13, 2007)

I went to get Wondergrass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from C-Shock and I end up getting Dark Flower l/g.  I feel that Sun Metal l/s is similar to Tantress, so I will use those together to achieve the lip look on Sunstrip.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, yeah Saturnal was sold out @ the MAC freestanding near my house.  I was surprised.   Seems all I hear about is Firespot, which I totally bypassed.


----------



## La Ilusion (Jun 17, 2007)

(I'm NC43.) I got Firespot e/s and Moonbath l/g.  Love them both!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2007)

I wasn't impressed with either of the blushes.  Afterdusk just didn't have any color payoff and left some half-assed sparkles when I swatched it on my hand.  I figured I could just use my Revenge Sheer Shimmer Powder instead.  And Other Worldly blush looks like Trace Gold.  Plus, how many highlighters does one really need?  Although the packaging is cute... 

I got Saturnal and Firespot e/s (although Cosmic was really tempting me, I might pick it up later) and Honey Moon & Eclipse l/s.  I'm going to get Molten Sol at somepoint too and maybe take a look at the lipglasses.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jun 18, 2007)

I absolutely adore Moonbathe.  I bought Firespot, Saturnal and Cosmic.  I already owned Cranberry.  My current fave look is Cosmic on the lid, Firespot on the inner corner and Saturnal on the outer corner.  

PS. I'm an NC40.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

NW45 here. I already have cranberry es and sable wrap es from the 2006 Formal Black warm eyes palette and elaborate lg. So I purchased:

Solar Plum Lipstick
Dark flower lipglass
Cosmic, firespot and Claire de lune eyeshadows.
Other Wordly blush

I tried the face looks from the website and was sorely disappointed – the eye color placements really washed out my complexion – there was nothing there to give my eyes definition and depth. So, I decided to try a different color combo by applying the eye colors in a slanted-vertical line in this order – 
sable wrap – inner eye
firespot - next
cranberry - next
embark – outer v and lower eyelid liner
cosmic – brow
blacktrack fluidline – upper and lower liner

The colors blended so well together and really set off my eyes. I used other wordly blush on top of raizin blush to highlight my cheek bones.

The look was stunning and beautiful. My husband really liked it.

So, all in all, I like this collection! Can’t wait to try other eye-color combos…..


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 13, 2016)

this is selling for 150 on ebay


----------

